
Jordan Peterson's book is a bestseller – except where it matters most - YouAreGreat
https://www.thestar.com/entertainment/books/2018/02/09/jordan-petersons-book-is-a-bestseller-except-where-it-matters-most.html
======
wand3r
I liked his (Jordan Peterson) explanation of James Damores paper. It seems
rooted in biological facts and there was extensive research that was
scientifically accepted cited. I really like Peterson and I think his
critiques are really valid. His most recent appearance on Joe Rogan's podcast
really interested me and I found it both novel and a great scientific
exploration of social & biological concepts. I don't understand the
controversy around him tbh.

~~~
deyan
Do you have a link to his explanation?

~~~
wand3r
Here is one of the clips from Joe Rogan it's ~14mins
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jF4qwo4Yg0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jF4qwo4Yg0).

------
yostrovs
The Times list, along with most everything else in the paper, as per their
motto of "all the news that's fit to print," is essentially the sphere of
approved thinking that a certain part of the populace approves of.

~~~
Feniks
You took the red pill ;) humans are group animals, we're constantly
influencing each other. Individuality is a myth.

~~~
wand3r
I believe that those 2 statements aren't mutually exclusive. To paraphrase
Peterson it is important to participate in groups as we progress into society
from a dependent child relying on our parents into the various groups we
socialize in. It is important to have a strong sense of self and individuality
but equally important to know how to participate in groups and when to hold
societal norms and when to challenge group psychology.

------
dkoubsky
Related: "Why is controversial professor Jordan Peterson so popular?"
[https://www.thestar.com/opinion/contributors/2018/02/07/why-...](https://www.thestar.com/opinion/contributors/2018/02/07/why-
is-jordan-peterson-so-popular.html)

~~~
anon11082016
Man, I love how totally valid and normal thought is now labeled as
"controversial". You gotta flag wrong-thinkers from the getgo right? Can't let
anyone have any wrong ideas.

~~~
olympus
I agree with many of his ideas and I agree with the label controversial. A lot
of people like his ideas, and a lot of people hate them. That's pretty much
the definition of controversial. They didn't use the headline to call him
bigoted or misogynistic, which I could imagine some other publications doing.

------
brickmort
Dr Peterson's recent discussion with Ben Shapiro is one of the best
conversations I've heard in a long time.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRPDGEgaATU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRPDGEgaATU)

------
hacker314159
It’s the NY Times. How is this a surprise?

------
vgf
Seems like Canada's largest daily newspaper is stopping just shy of accusing
NYT of manipulating their best seller list for e.g. political reasons. This is
getting interesting...

~~~
oligopoly
It might not be widely known but the NYT Bestseller list is curated list.

~~~
olympus
I thought that the curation was fairly widely known, at least in the community
of book lovers. But, in this case they weren't claiming it was excluded from
the list because some editor removed it in the interest of "curating," they
claimed it was excluded because of a hard rule about not including books that
weren't published in the US.

It would be nice if someone could find a couple of examples of non-
controversial books that made the top of other bestseller lists but that the
NYT excluded because they weren't published in the US. That would make it a
lot easier to defend the accusations that they are using "Canadian published"
as an excuse to keep a book off the list they don't like. There have got to be
several publishers in other English speaking countries with very popular books
that don't have any US presence that still sold well here.

